
I mined San Francisco’s trash for art - kawera
http://fusion.net/story/240395/jenny-odell-bureau-of-suspended-objects/?utm_content=bufferd7fb5&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
Animats
A friend of mine has applied several times for the Artist in Residence at the
SF dump.[1] It's highly competitive. I've been to their art shows, which are
OK, but not great.

[1] [http://www.sfrecycling.com/index.php/about-
air](http://www.sfrecycling.com/index.php/about-air)

~~~
pnut
That characterizes so much of SF... highly competitive, OK, not great.

------
sageabilly
Heads up- there's some NSFW pictures of an anthropomorphized pig statue on the
page so be forewarned.

~~~
GrinningFool
I'm not seeing anything NSFW in that picture. The pig is wearing some
clothing, and is ... well, a pig.

edit: ah, I see further down. At least the nsfw one is small...

------
dynomight
Shame that someone tossed out that old red rotary phone. Wasn't it Buckminster
Fuller that said garbage was just an non utilized resource?

------
billybilly1920
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1497563/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1497563/)

